

Death to the Dot - matthewbischoff
https://medium.com/@bcapps/death-to-the-dot-94d5b6422ff8

======
DanBC
> When was the last time you heard someone say a phrase like “Quotebook 3
> point zero point zero is so great!”? Never

Well, quite often in Minecraft.

I never heard anyone claim dBaseI was better than dBaseII though[1].

[1] dBase launched at version two because it suggests less buggy.

------
sp332
If I say "I didn't like version 3" that means all of the 3.x versions. If I
say "I didn't like version 3.0" then maybe I liked 3.1 better. They're not the
same thing.

------
dan-g
The less program on *nix has never used the dot system -- my Mac runs less
418. You can check it out for yourself by running `less --version`

------
of
The things people choose to blog about...

